

Walk This Way: Acting Happy Can Make It So - softdev12
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10066754989568544183504580282832910802978.html

======
softdev12
This is behind a paywall, but the story can be summarized with the line: "A
recent study found that deliberately walking like a happy person can lift
one’s spirits."

